# Convention Memorabilia



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Thinking about the NGRC 2019.

For the various things convention related, someone suggested refrigerator magnets. We have thought of two issues. First, having magnets to hand out at previous conventions and other events as reminders, second to have magnets for sale at the convention itself.

The questions are, do you think having a convention magnet stuck somewhere would be a good reminder and encourage you to remember to go, or would it be just something you would put away and forget about? If you go to a convention, would you be willing to spend a buck or so on a magnet as a memory of the event?

We are wondering if we can really justify the cost on an already tight budget.

Thanks for your input.

Michael


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael,
I would just go with the traditional car, pin, tote bag, and shirt. Magnets will not stick to the now popular stainless steel appliances!


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Just My opinion but I think you just got some very sound advice.
Rick


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Magnets are an advertising tool.

When I visit most refrigerators are in one of two states. 1: Totally clean doors, nothing posted on them. 2: Totally cluttered with children's art, pictures, and other things personal.

If you are going to have magnets, use them for advertising. People will put them as a reminder and take them down after the event. Selling at the event is not going to do much for your bottom line.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael;

Two personal observations:

1. Depending on the alloy, stainless steel DOES work with magnets. Our own stainless refrigerator is currently festooned with magnets holding notes and reminders. AND

2. A lot of couples planning a wedding send out "remember the date" magnets prior to sending the wedding invitations. Something must be working there.

The choice, of course, is up to your convention committee. I am just adding my own observations.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------

